# طرق تنقية المياه بأستخدام Uv وتعبئتها



## أبو حازم العاني (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود من أدارة المنتدى عرض أية مواضيع عن طرق تنقية المياه ب Uv وتعبئتها. 
كما أن المهندسين الصناعيين والتقنيين يجب عليهم شرح كيفية عمل هذه المنظومات للمستفيدين من عامة الناس 
وشكرا لكم على هذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## أبو حازم العاني (7 مارس 2008)

الى الأخوة المهندسين أرجو كتابة ردودكم على هذا الموضوع ورفدنا بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد ضمن نفس المجال وشكرا لكم


----------



## iraa_aaq (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رضوان فارس (27 مارس 2010)

يجب عليك تنقية المياه في الدرجة الاولى بازالة الشوائب الموجودة بالماء بفلتر خاص 
وثانيا " تقوم بادخال الماء في انبوب مصنوع من الستانلس ستيل بالاضافة الى شمعة اشعة تحت الحمراء


----------

